# 2004 John Deere 7920 wont run



## BShowman (Jun 18, 2015)

My Brother has a 2004 John Deere 7920. It won't run and shows no transmission pressure. Our local dealer is so backed up and we can use all the help we can get to get it back in the field. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Well it could be a number of problems check the oil, transmission fluid, carberator and check the fuel air and all oil filters hope it helps


----------



## BShowman (Jun 18, 2015)

It is all computerized and only thing it shows is no transmission pressure. Thinking may have to break tractor in half and replace transmission seal. Did once before but the computer showed low pressure that time and would still go


----------

